# Surfside Camp



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

Me and a few friends are going camping in surfside on friday night. We are going to shark fish through the night and trout fish in the morning then pack up and call it a day. What are some must have items that we need to bring with us? We have camping tents, pop up tents, lanterns, firewood, plus the rest of our fishing gear. Is there anything else major that I am missing? We will have water and bug spray. Also how is the seaweed right now? Is it still in the water or it is piled up right in front of the beach? 

:rybka:Thanks


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

TP!!!


----------



## MCFADDEN RED (Aug 15, 2005)

bait and ice

and of coarse an ice chest to store it in.:idea:


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Castaway2 said:


> TP!!!


X10000000000

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JavelinaRuss (Jul 24, 2007)

Get some reusable shopping bags or burlap sacks to make sand anchors, keeps the tents from blowing away


----------



## SurfRunner (May 22, 2004)

baby powder! as good as a shower on the beach. Rub it on and the sand falls right off of you!


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=579274

and a search might turn up other lists. good luck!


----------



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks guys


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Mosquito nets in case the wind dies.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Aadams31 said:


> Me and a few friends are going camping in surfside on friday night. We are going to shark fish through the night and trout fish in the morning then pack up and call it a day. What are some must have items that we need to bring with us? We have camping tents, pop up tents, lanterns, firewood, plus the rest of our fishing gear. Is there anything else major that I am missing? We will have water and bug spray. Also how is the seaweed right now? Is it still in the water or it is piled up right in front of the beach?
> 
> :rybka:Thanks


Bring a metal rake.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Bring a metal rake.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


Yea we plan on bringing a few rakes and shovels. Clearing out a nice path so we can set everything up. I have a feeling its not going to be as easy as it sounds....


----------



## Chasinit69 (Feb 4, 2014)

Beer and a side arm also


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Don't forget the MOJO!!


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

how'd the trip go?


----------



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

The trip overall was great! We set up camp immediately and hit the water on Friday for some trout. We were throwing artie's and never got anything to pull back. Next we set up our shark poles and soaked lines till about 3 a.m. We had stingray, whole croaker, and some cut blue fish and never got a good run. The only thing that pulled back that night were gafftop. But we had the fire going with hotdogs roasting and we were at least catching a good buzz. 

Saturday we hit the water around 7 and still couldn't get a trout to pull back. Our main goal for this trip were sharks so we gave up on the specs after 30 min and moved back to our big rods. Another friend met us down there and brought some small croaker. He just rigged the croaker up on bottom and he ended up pulling in 3 or 4 trout from 18-22. Nice fat trout. He also pulled in a small blacktip and a small hammerhead. We finally got a pull on one of our rods and caught a nice 23 inch trout. I never really thought a trout would hit a piece of cut sand trout. That was a first for me. 

We ended up packing up and leaving around 1. Overall it was a good trip with good friends. We plan on doing the same thing this weekend, but we are going to move over to crystal. Hopefully the rain holds off just enough.


----------



## cfbaseball09 (Jul 29, 2011)

When are y'all headed down this weekend. Keeping an eye on the rain and hope it holds off


----------



## Aadams31 (Dec 4, 2008)

Same thing straight after work, I think we are going no matter what


----------



## cfbaseball09 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'll either be down Saturday or Sunday. I'll shoot to meet y'all Saturday (might have to pick up Jackie from camp though, hopefully not).


----------

